# Datum in Batch.log integrieren



## sigma23 (31. März 2006)

Hallo,

lasse den Vorgang meiner Batch-Dateien immer in .logs  ausgeben. Ist es auch möglich irgendwie das aktuelle Datum zu integrieren

mfg sigma


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (2. April 2006)

Auf das aktuelle Datum kannst du über die Umgebungsvariable %date% zugreifen.


----------



## chrysler (5. April 2006)

Wenn du ein Verzeichnis erstellen möchtest, kannst du z.B. mit >>"%Date%Sicherung" nen Pfad angeben.
Wichtig sind die Anführungszeichen, weil das Datum als Varibale Leerzeichen enthält.


----------

